# كيركاتير المدارس..وصل طازه



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

*هااااااااااى انا جايبلكم كيركاتير المدارس 2010..لسه نازل السوق..ههههههههههه..يارب يعجبكم.*












http://www.arabchurch.com





















*هههههههههه..يارب تعجبكم..باااااااااااى..اخوكمdodo jojo.*​


----------



## نونوس14 (29 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/ 

*طب ليه بتفكرنى  :smil8:*

*

*


*انا واثقة ان ده اول واحد هلاقيه على باب المدرسة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووين اووووووووى*
*ميرسى يا دودو*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه​ 
يا ساتر ايام معفنة اووووى ههههههه​ 
حتى فى الكلية برضه نفس المنظر ده 

شكرا دودو للصور​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوويين يادودو *​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

حلوين يا دودو
ربنا معاكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*حلووين قووي كلهم
بس متخفش يا دودو
لما تروح الكليه هتعوضك بايام حلوه
اسال مجرب يا حج​​*


----------



## Henry lovejesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوييين اوي بس انا راح اكون بجامعتي في الكويت مش بمصر حبيبتي *

*مرسيييي اوي على الصور*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوين
 مررررسي يا دودو​*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير اصحابى على المرورات العسل دى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوين جدا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحة يا جماعة انا كنت كده ايام الدراسة...*
*




*
*لكن الحمد لله لما انهيت الدراسة اتغيرت...*
*هاهاهاها...*
*حلوة أوي...*


----------



## روزي86 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

عسل يا دودو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## dodo jojo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييييير اصحابى على مروراتكوا العسلا دى.


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووين
كلها كام سنه وتروح الكليه وتزوغ من الماحضرات وتروح تنام فى الكافتريا براحتك
شكرا دودو
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه

رووعه جدا جدا

شكراااا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ​



هو ده اللى بيحصل فعلا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي


----------



## نفرتاري (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
متفكرونيش بقى خلاص كلها اسبوع وندخل
يلا اهى ايام سودا وتعدى
بس بجد ايام حلوة ومش هتلاقو زيها واهى مرحلة وتعدى
ميرسى يا دودو
*


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييير اصحابى على المروات الكملات


----------



## back_2_zero (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا دا اللى بيحصل دا لو كان الواحد بيروح اصلا 
بس حلوة اوى بتاعة الخنازير دية 
​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور كتيييييييير باك


----------



## مملكة الغابة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مدارس كلها سنتين واخلع منها بس سنتين بالهنا والشفاء


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل
شكرا​


----------



## dodo jojo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كتييييييير اصحابى على المرورات..ربنا يباركك*


----------

